# employer reference letter



## razib (Nov 21, 2010)

hi, I m a new member of this forum. I m trying to migrate in australia. I m a civil engr. and I already assessed my degree by EA. However, I have a confusion about my employer reference letter. My employer reference letter indicates the exact period of employment, name of the position held and the main five (5) duties undertaken. Moreover, the employer reference letter is written on company official letterhead. But it does not mention whether my job is permanent or temporary and full or part-time. I will not claim point for specific employment. Also i have got a salary statement from my employer. Can anybody suggest me that "is it mandatory to mention in employer reference letter whether the job is permanent or temporary and full or part-time?" or "Is my employer reference letter sufficient to apply in DIAC". please reply if anyone knows regarding this issue. thanks


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

No way, it is not mandatory. Dont worry about this.


----------



## zonaid (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Razib,
Welcome to the wonderful forum, I am sure you will keep returning here throughout your wonderful(!!!) journey to the dream of Migration.
On your queries - no, they are not mandatory to write down those specifics on reference letters. I got job references for three of my jobs, and as I was skeptical like you couple of years ago, I had them written down by the HR while taking cert. But later on I discovered no one else wants to write down my own version of ref. letter, as it is not a common practice in BD. So I moved on without the explicit mentioning, and never faced a trouble. 
So yes - "your employer reference letter is sufficient to apply in DIAC".

Go on.

Zonaid


----------



## razib (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Rackspace & Zonaid,
Thanks so much for the advice. Good Luck to Both of you.


----------

